# New Moderator



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

Please welcome slownsteady as one of our moderators.


----------



## bud16415 (Apr 21, 2016)

Welcome man. Now we can be &#8220;Fair and Balanced&#8221;.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow. Word travels fast.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2016)

here comes the judge


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hIcKkKID8k[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats my friend!


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

What's this pink slip on my desk for?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 21, 2016)

Chris said:


> What's this pink slip on my desk for?


You weren't listening


----------



## havasu (Apr 21, 2016)

Hell, I also got a pink slip, and I'm not even a mod here. What's up with that? :rofl:


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

Yours is a tardy note.


----------



## havasu (Apr 21, 2016)

you forgot the "re" in front of the "tardy"


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

the second notice is called a re-tardy


----------



## zannej (Apr 21, 2016)

LOL!
Congrats on becoming a moderator, slownsteady.


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks. You may all regret it, before too long


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 21, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> Thanks. You may all regret it, before too long



You didn't ban Neal yet, did ya? I've banned him a couple times now...


----------



## Chris (Apr 21, 2016)

I banned him twice last week


----------



## nealtw (Apr 22, 2016)

hell I've been thrown out of better places.


----------



## frodo (Apr 22, 2016)

Congrats......"the voice of reason"


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 22, 2016)

Welcome aboard Slow and Steady... the secret is out!!...Now wheres the Beer you Brought....:beer:


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 23, 2016)

inspectorD said:


> Welcome aboard Slow and Steady... the secret is out!!...Now wheres the Beer you Brought....:beer:


Right here, in my fridge.


----------



## Chris (Apr 23, 2016)

What kind is it?


----------



## slownsteady (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I have a couple of diff brands left over from a party...mostly Yeunglings. But i have some Stone IPAs that I bought to watch the Rangers destroy the Penguins. guess I'll have to find a different reason to drink them.


----------

